# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Cellsymbiosis-Therapie (Update)

## Ulrich

Nach Beratung mit verschiedenen Therapeuten und Experten wurde mir im Rahmen der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie folgende Medikation pro Tag empfohlen:



Dieses Therapiekonzept will ich beschreiten, sobald die Präparate eingetroffen sind.

Es ist jedoch auch dann erforderlich sowohl eine Unter- wie eine Überdosierung zu vermeiden und hierbei die Wirkungen der Präparate möglichst sensibel zu beobachten.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ulrich,

Dein Therapiekonzept macht einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck, nicht nur in der Darstellung. Damit verlässt Du ja die üblichen Standard-Urologie-Pfade und bietest gleichzeitig Transparenz an. Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu Deinem Mut und wünsche Dir gleichzeitig zum weiteren Verlauf viel viel Glück und Erfolg. Ich hoffe für Dich und für viele andere, welche evtl. davon partizipieren.

In welchen Abständen und in welchem Umfang willst die die Therapiekontrolle durchführen?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Dieter,
erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort und deine guten Worte.

Ich bin ja bisher zweigleisig gefahren:
Im Februar 2004 hatte ich eine Ausschabung/Resektion meiner Prostata und leider waren auch schon Lymphknoten befallen, Gleason Score 4 + 4. 

Ohne daß ich damals wirklich etwas durchschauen konnte, wurde bei mir eine Hormonblockade, d.h. Blockade der Testosteron-Produktion in den Hoden, mittels LH-RH-Dreimonts-Implantat durchgeführt.

Als der PSA-Spiegel nach zwei Jahren wieder anstieg, hat mein Urologe versucht, mit einem zusätzlichen Antiandrogen das Krebswachtum zu bremsen. Dies gelang nur kurzfristig und es folgte erneut ein Anstieg.

Dieser Anstieg wurde nach weiteren anderhalb Jahren durch eine HDR-Brachytherapie versucht zu bekämpfen (glücklicherweise waren trotz Gleason 8 und Lympknotenbefall bisher keine Knochen- oder Weichteilmetastasen nachweisbar).

Mein PSA-Wert war nach der Bestrahlung Ende letzten Jahres knapp unter 1 ng/ml . Das ist bisher also eine klassische schulmedizinische Karriere: erst Operation, dann Bestrahlung und als nächstes kommt dann wohl die Chemotherapie ...

Glücklicherweise habe ich schon die ganze Zeit einen Hausarzt, der sich stark an der Orthomolekularmedizin orientiert. Da für dieses Fachgebiet in Deutschland keine Facharztausbildung vorgesehen ist, hat er sich in Österreich fortgebildet und die Zertifikate der ÖGOM (Österreichische Gesellschaft für Orthomolekular-Medizin) erworben. Mit der ÖGOM arbeitet auch Bodo Kuklinski eng zusammen. Mit meinem Hausarzt habe ich - und das ist mein 2. Gleis - schon von Anfang an eine orthmolekularmedizinische Belgleimedikation durchgeführt.

Durch meinen Hausarzt wurde ich früh auf die Bedeutung der Mitochondrien - insbesondere bei Krebs - aufmerksam gemacht. Mit ihm hoffe ich, den weiteren  (hoffentlich) Heilungsprozeß vom Prostatakrebs kotrollieren  und begleiten zu können.

Dr. Heinrich Kremer (und weitere namlhafte Mediziner der mitochondrialen Medizin) war mir - dank meinem Hausarzt - seit langem ein Begriff und es ist ein Glücksfall, daß seit November 2007 jetzt auch eine Palette von Präparaten bei der Firma  Tisso zur Verfügung steht, mit denen das Kremersche Cellsymbiosis-Konzept 1:1 umgesetzt werden kann.

Selbstverständlich ist ein Sich-Einlassen auf dieses Konzept derzeit mit einem gewissen Risiko versehen, weil in der Kürze der Zeit noch keine wirklich belastbaren Tatsachen und verallgemeinerbare Ergebnisse über Heilwirkungen und Erfolge vorliegen können. Aber ich möchte dieses Risiko eingehen, da die Alternative bekannt ist.

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Ulrich,

ich versuche ja auch "Kremer". Deshalb meine Frage. Du erwähnst nicht 

- den Nahrungsmittelverträglichkeits-Test und die Ernährungsumstellung
- die Darmsanierung mit ProIntest, ProEmsan und Probasan (complete) und
- eine evtl. Schwermetallausleitung

Ich halte das für entscheidende Komponenten des Konzeptes und mache auch deshalb darauf aufmerksam,  dass das Kremersche Konzept nicht etwa als qualifizierte Pillenschluckerei verstanden werden kann, denn Pillen allein funktionieren schwerlich.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg    Gerd

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Gerd,
du hast vollkommen recht!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Ulrich,
auch ich habe die Literatur zur Zellsymbiose-Therapie mit Interesse gelesen und finde diese Erkenntnisse sehr beeindruckend.
Wie sieht denn die Kostenseite für diese Therapie aus?
Gruß PeterP

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Peter,

die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie, so wie sie da steht, kostet mich monatlich 140  an TISSO-Präparaten.

Die sehr hohe Dosis Q10 kostet 70  mtl., Vitamin C 10  mtl. (= 80  MSE-Präparate) und das Selenit kostet 8  mtl. ( = 8  Thorne-Präparat).

Hinzu käme das Honorar für einen Heilpraktiker oder OM-Arzt, weil die GKV die Kosten nicht übernimmt.

Diese Kosten sind zunächst auf 18 Monate angelegt. Es kommt also ein ganz schönes Sümmchen zusammen. Diese Summe erhöht sich noch einmal, wenn du die Diagnosen und Einzeltherapien, die Gerd beschreibt, durchführen willst bzw. sollst/mußt.

Noch ein Wort zu Q10, das nicht zu Kremers Cellsymbiosis-Therapie gehört. Q10 ist der wesentlichen "Treibstoff" für die Mitochondriengesundung.

Und wie du siehst, bezeichne ich diese letzte Darstellung als "Update". In der vorherigen Darstellung sind noch Präparate enthalten, die nützlich waren, die aber größtenteils ausreichend in der TISSO-Medikation enthalten sind.

Anmerkung: Die TISSO-Präparate können sich je nach Bestellmenge und evtl. Präparat-Provision des  Heilpraktikers/Arztes, mit der seine Beteiligung an der Fall-Dokumentation über die Wirkungen der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie und an Cellsymbiosis-Seminaren gegenfinanziert wird, noch preislich ermäßigen.

Meine HDR-Brachytherapie hat im Vergleich dazu rund 20.000  gekostet (ohne die Kosten der dazugehörien vorherigen Becken-CT und des Knochenszintigramms). Diese Kosten hat jedoch die GKV anstandslos übernommen.

Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie und die weiteren OM-Präparate sind von der offiziellen Medizin nicht als wirksam anerkannt und sie werden, solgange das derzeitige Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland besteht, niemals eine Zulasssung erhalten; daran habe ich keinen Zweifel mehr, nachdem ich etwas Einblick in das Getriebe des fachärztlichen und fachklinischen Alltags nehmen konnte. Es geht dort weniger um Heilen als um Verbeugung vor einem petrifizierten System - das aber jetzt schwer angeschlagen ist.

Mein Hausarzt/Internist ist z.B. nach Österreich ausgewichen, um sich als OM-Arzt zu qualifizieren und er wird nächstes Jahr seine Kassenzulassung zurückgeben (ein entsprechener Praxisbrief für seine Patienten liegt bei ihm aus), weil er dieses Bürokratendiktat nicht weiter mitmachen will; er erträgt einfach seine Entmündigung als Arzt nicht länger. Er will heilen - er lehnt "Patienten-" und "Qualitätsmanagement" ab!

Anmerkung: Die OM-Ärzte der ÖGOM sind auf dem Prevent-Network verzeichnet. *http://www.preventnetwork.com/*

----------


## Olivenbaum

eine meiner Patientinnen, die von einer früheren Therapeutin einige Tisso-Präparate verordnet bekam, sagte mir, dass ihre Zusatzversicherung der Barmenia die Kosten zum großen Teil übernimmt. Man staune!
Ich muss beim nächsten Besuch noch mal nachhaken, was wieviel übernommen wird.
Lieber Ulrich,
schleiche die Präparate langsam und nacheinander ein - nicht alles auf einmal und nicht gleich in voller Dosierung. Auch Sauerkrautsaft morgens nüchtern - Dosierung so, dass Du keinen Durchfall bekommst (da ranschleichen), ist ein guter Ersatz für ProEmsan/VitaBiosa,wenn Du das Geld dafür nicht auch noch aufbringen kannst.
Das "gewisse Risiko", dass Du erwähnst ist geringer als so manche schulmedizinischen Therapien.
Wichtig ist, dass Du Dir fest suggerierst, wie gut Dir die Behandlung tut (ohne jeden Zweifel)- und Deinen Bettplatz ein wenig verschiebst - denn das sagte schon Sauerbruch: Tumorkranke dürfen sich nicht mehr in das Bett legen, in dem sie krank wurden (der Platz war gemeint, nicht das Bett).
Schnurlostelefon und Radiowecker ebenso wie die Fluoridzahnpasta weg, einen mit Motor verstellbaren Lattenrost abschaffen und viel in die Sonne ohne Sonnenschutz (aber nicht verbrennen).
Alles Gute und beste Wünsche zur Genesung
Oliver

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Olivenbaum,
einen großen Teil deiner Ratschläge habe ich schon befolgt und die restlichen werde ich überdenken.

Wenn du genaueres über die Krankenkasse, die einen Teil der Kosten der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie trägt, weißt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir z.B. eine private Nachricht schicken könntest.

Bitte trage deine Erfahrungen auch weiterhin in dieses Forum.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Ulrich,
danke für die nützliche Info. Wenn ich Deine Antwort auf die Frage von Gerd richtig interpretiere, hast Du die Kremer´schen Tests über Lebensmittelverträglichkeit, Darmsanierung und Schwermetallausleitung zur Einleitung der Zellsymbiosetherapie ebenfalls schon gemacht. 
Herzliche Grüße
Peter

----------


## Ulrich

> Wenn ich Deine Antwort auf die Frage von Gerd ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Gerd´42
> 
> 
> ...



Habe keinerlei Allergien (auch keine sonstigen Autoimmunkrankheiten - Grund: mich schützt die Q10-Medikation), habe meine Ernährung schon seit 2004 vollkommen umgestellt, eine Beratung mit einem Heilpraktiker/OM-Arzt ist aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Die diesbezügliche Selbstbeobachtung ist ebenfalls wesentlich.Ich bereite meine Speisen selbst zu, vermeide Fertig- und Halbfertiggerichte sowie Speisen aus Gaststätten. Bei Fleisch/Fisch vermeide ich Tiere, die mit Antibiotika und überzüchtet großgezogen werden (kaufe also viel Lammfleisch vom Türken, kein Schwein, kein Huhn, keine Pute, lieber Ente). Vermeide alle Lebensmittel mit Zusatzstoffen von E 200 bis E 299. Neben Obst und Gemüse sind mir Küchenkräuter (die Türken haben immer reichlich Auswahl) wichtig sowie die Inhaltsstoffe ausgesuchter Gewürze.Als nützlich hat sich eine kleine Handgetreidemühle erwiesen, wo ich z.B. Mohnsamen, Anissamen und auch mein geliebtes Amarant schroten kann. Bei Getränken verzichte ich auf Fruchtsäfte, die aus "Konzentraten" hergestellt werden und bis zu 80% Zuckerwasser enthalten. Trinke kein Bier mehr, jedoch gern ein Gläschen Wein und zum Frühstück immer grünen Tee.
Darmsanierung ist nicht unbedingt eine Erfindung vom Kremer, jedoch sind die TISSO-Präparate diesbezüglich Spitze. Ich hatte zunächst meinen Darm mit Haferflocken (1 Teller jeden Mittag) saniert, dann kam Arabinogalactan der Lärche (ein Spitzenprodukt von Thorne) hinzu (siehe Prevent-Network → Nährstoffmonographien: Arabinogalactan der Lärche); die Darmsanierung ist sehr wichtig, nicht nur wegen unserer Verdauungssymbionten, sondern auch wegen unserer "Symbionten" des Immunsystems!Schwermetallausleitung: eine Komplettsanierung meines Gebisses habe ich noch nicht gemacht; mein Hausarzt hält die evtl. Quecksilber-Selenid-Verbindungen für ungiftig und rät von der Kremerschen Art der "Schwermetallausleitung" *bei mir* eher ab, weil er mögliche Resteinlagerungen im Fettgewebe für weniger gefährlich hält als deren Wiederaktivierung/Herauslösung aus dem Fettgewebe  plus dann gleichzeitiger Ausleitung essentieller Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente, die anschließend alle wieder ins Gleichgewicht gebracht werden müßten. Eine speziell auf Aluminium zielende Ausleitung hat mir Dr. Bodo Kuklinski emfohlen: täglich eine Tasse Zinnkraut-Tee (= Ackerschachtelhalm-Tee). Diese Ausleitung habe ich im letzten Winter 2006/2007 durchgeführt.
Elektrosmog-Vermeidung: besitze kein Funktelefon, kein schnurloses Haustelefon, kein Fernsehgerät, keinen W-LAN, keine Blue-Tooth-Geräte, ein Minimum sonstiger elektronischer Geräte, mein Rechner ist durch eine Metallplatte abgeschirmt, TFT-LCD-Flachbildschirm; insbesondere ist das Schlafzimmer weitgehend ohne interne Quellen von Elektrosmog. Zusätzliche Nebeneffekte: ich werde weniger durch die gehirnverbiegende Mainstreampropaganda infiltriert (gemeint ist das TV) und habe weniger Streß durch ständige Erreichbarkeit und "Multitasking".
Lieber Peter,
wenn ich dir bei deinem Krebs, der kein (!) Haustier ist, einen Rat geben darf, dann ist es der: vertraue dich einem guten Heilpraktiker an (Meyer in Rodalben ist sicherlich einer, dort teilt man dir auch auf eMail-Nachfrage einen in deiner Wohnortnähe mit, der mit dem Cellsymbiosis-Konzept arbeitet) und dann halte die mit ihm gemeinsam erarbeitete Therapie durch (ohne hinterrücks zweigleisig zu fahren, was auch ich viel zu lange  gemacht habe).

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

bei so einer Therapie, darf ich nicht fehlen. Wie bekannt therapiere ich mich von Anfang an auch naturheilkundlich durch meine HPs. Früher zur Regulierung der Organe, in letzter Zeit durch Ozon/Vit. C hochdosiert, Bio-Bran und anderes.

Wie bekannt sind im Dez. 2004 durch meinen HP die unvorstellbaren "Metastasenschmerzen" verschwunden. Mein Körper (Immunsystem) und Zometa hat das seit 3 Jahren übernommen, Schmerzfreiheit seit damals und Ruhen der Metastasen.

Auch ich mache Zellsymbioseth. mit 3 Kremereinnahmen, zu Pro Dialvit 44 nehme ich das von Gerd erwähnte Probasan und Pro EM san Pur. Alle 3 nach EAV, aus 6 Möglichkeiten für mich als geeigner getestet. Das Bindegewebe muss die Präparate auch aufnehmen und dem Körper zuführen.

Curcuma, Q10, Vit. C (hochdosiert) und Selen nehmen wir ja schon lange.
Die evtl. Umstellung auf Tissoprodukte werde ich testen und dann, wenn positiv getestet vornehmen.

Meine HP, gehört auch zum Mayer Netzwerk, spricht von Tisso-Infusionen, nach einer gewissen Zeit. 

Ich habe die Dosierung etwas reduziert, durch die schon früher begonnene Einnahme von Vitalpilzen, die ja auch in den Produkten enthalten sind. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Reingeschlichen habe ich mich auch nicht.

Meinen früheren "Zaubertrunk" Vita-Biosa (auch sehr interessant), habe ich durch Pro EM ersätzt.


Die Tisso Produkte nehme ich seit ca. 14 Tagen. Der steigende PSA, ohne sonstige Medikamente, seit 6 Monaten lässt sich noch nicht beeindrucken, was zu erwarten war. Man muss das große Krebsvolumen berücksichtigen.

Ich bitte die schwer / schwerstbetroffenen Kolegen Günter, Werner, Jörg, Sepp u.a. um Unterstützung. Wir von der überregionalen SHG Baden-Württemberg bitten, wir haben schon vorangefragt, Herrn HP Mayer nach Magdeburg für einen Vortrag einzuladen. Es fehlt nur das Ja von ganz oben, bitte helft uns.

Ich glaube uns (mir) als ältere "Hasen" ist dadurch mehr geholfen als der xte Vortrag über eine neue Bestrahlungsmöglichkeit oder ähnliches. Ich bitte allgemein das Forum und die SHG Leiter um Unterstützung.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Jedem das Seine

*Hallo, lieber Konrad, mal wieder ein lesenswerter, weil leicht verständlicher Beitrag von Dir, noch dazu ohne nennenswerte Abkürzungen. Trotzdem solltest Du auch die vorgestellte neue Bestrahlungsmöglichkeit nicht einfach in die Ecke stellen. Es könnte der Tag kommen, wo auch Du noch darauf angewiesen sein könntest. Halte weiter die Ohren steif und die Nase in den Wind.

*"Der Mensch geht, aber er lässt uns seine Liebe, seine Heiterkeit, seinen Ernst, seine Weisheit, er lässt uns seinen Geist zurück. Mit diesem lebt er unter den Seinigen weiter, helfend und tröstend"
*(August Lämmle, schwäbischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

was willst du bei mir alles bestrahlen lassen? 
Ganzkörperbestrahlung gibt es noch nicht. Glaubst du wirklich ich würde mir alles flächendeckend (Durchblutung) zerstören lassen? Bis in die Mehrbelegungen der Finger- und Zehengelenke?

Kürzlich haben wir lesen können, ich habe es schon vorher vermutet, hat eine Metastasenbestrahlung nichts gebracht. 

Das ist nur kirzfristig, was geschieht längerfristig, mit den zerstörten Bestrahlungsrändern, von langfristig will ich gar nicht sprechen?

Kommst du nach Magdeburg?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Freunde,
> ... Wie bekannt therapiere ich mich von Anfang an auch naturheilkundlich durch meine HPs ... 
> .


Lieber Konrad,
es wird immer verkündet, daß man viel Obst und grünes Gemüse essen soll.

Ich meine, man sollte dabei frische Küchenkräuter nicht vergessen. Obwohl sich in den letzten Jahren das Angebot in den Supermärkten verbessert hat (Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Kresse, Basilikum), ist doch mein türkischer Laden unübertroffen; er hat außerdem Thymian, Salbei, Rosmarin, Melisse, Koriander, Dill, Kerbel, Liebstöckel, Minze, manchmal sogar Ysop und selten (leider) Portulak.

Schade, daß das Angebot von Wildgemüsen sehr dürftig ist (Löwenzahn, junge Brennessel, Melde). Ich konnte letztens eine Ausstellung über Heilkräuter und Wildgemüse in Südwest-China (Yünnan) besuchen. In Bezug auf Wildgemüsearten scheint diese Weltgegend weitgehend unübertroffen zu sein. 

Zur Erinnerung: Dr. Heinrich Kremer führt die Wirkung einiger seiner Präparate (u.a. Sirtusan, Sanatox u.a.) auf die heilende Wirkung von sekundären Pflanzenstoffen - ich mag dafür das Wort *Phytamine* - zurück. Und in dieser Hinsicht sind viele Wildgemüse den Gartenzüchtungen, die auf unserem Speisezettel stehen, einfach überlegen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

von den genannten Krätern, insbesonder Wildkräuter findet man vieles in meinem Garten. Viele blühen auch schön. Rosmarin mit seinen schönen blauen Blüten wird demnächst blühen. Auch Ysop und Salbei (Gut für die Manneskraft sagen die Türken, für uns weniger) haben wunderschöne Blühten. 
Auch Knoblauch und Bärlauch (kann man bald ernten beginnen, mit schöner weiser Blüte) auch Brennesseln (als Spinat und Tee, ist für 6 Tagfalterarten Futterpflanze, Düngerjauche u.v.m.) kommen schon raus, Schabokskraut samt gelber Blüte, junger Giersch, Gänsblümchen ist alles vorhanden. 

Winterportulak muss ich auch wieder anbauen. Rukolla treibt schon, alle Kreuzblütler sind sehr zu empfehlen, blühen auch schön, auch Mangold und Zichoriensalat, wunderschöne blaue Blüten, das fällt mir auf die Schnelle ein. Es wird Zeit, daß es bald wieder los geht, bei uns im Süden etwas früher.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Konrad,
ich glaube, du bist ein wunderbarer Gärtner!

----------


## TiehSsieh

Hallo Ulrich,
ich hatte das Glück, Herrn Dr. Kremer persönlich kennen zu lernen und bin niemals vorher einem Mediziner mit derart breitem "WissensSpektrum" begegnet. Nach Deiner Vorgeschichte ist die Kombination gut gewählt und ich bin gespannt auf 3-Monats- Zwischenergebnisse, die Du auch öffentlich machen könntest und zwar hier: www.cellsymbiosis.eu  Schwermetallausleitung mit Chelat und Nahrungsumstellung aufgrund von Labortesten sind wichtiger Teil des Konzeptes.

Alles Gute, viel Erfolg
Herzlichen Gruß

TieSsieh

----------


## Ulrich

Juhuhu! - Ab heute (26. März 2008) stehen alle TISSO-Präparate für die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nach Dr. Heinrich Kremer und ebenfalls die OM-Präparate nach Dr. Bodo Kuklinski für mich zur Verfügung.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

ich freue mich für dich. Ich nehme schon die 2. Bestellung, jetzt andere Preparate. 

Wir wollen am Donnerstag die neue Strategie besprechen. Ich vermute Vit. C wird abgesetzt und was anderes infundiert. Nachden der Immunstatus und die Schwermetall-Ausleitung vorliegt. Ich muss mir ja Mühe geben, damit es klappt und ich erhalten bleibe.

Auch die Mistel scheint zu funktionieren, die allergischen Reaktionen sind erstaunlich stark. So soll es ja sein. Ich liebäugle immer noch mit Infusion, aber bei der Reaktion traue ich mich nicht.

Auch die Akupunktur durch meine naturheilkundliche Ärztin tun mir gut, es sind über 30 Nadeln / Liegung. Endlich mal, auch was auf Kassenleistung, sonst muss ich noch mehr sparen. Ich weiss nicht wie der Grinser geht.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

Danke Konrad für deine guten Wünsche. Ich hoffe desgleichen für dich. Ich mußte mit den Cellsymbiosis-Präparaten warten, bis die Wirkungen meiner ADT2 ageklungen sind.

Hormonblockade-Präparate und Tisso-Präparate vertragen sich nicht.

Dir wünsche ich auch deutliche Erfolge mit deiner Therapie.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo ULrich,

ich bin schon lange medikamentenfrei. Vielleicht wachsen auch mal die Körperhaare wieder, aber ohne soll ja schick sein und die Säfte steigen!
Ich glaube das werde ich nicht mehr erleben, die Krebslast ist zu groß.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

Bei der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie ist alles drin. Angestrebt wird die Heilung! Also sei mal nicht von vornherein pessimistisch.

Mit meinen Säften ist nach vier (!) Jahren Hodenblockade nur ganz langsam was zu erwarten. Bin gespannt ob sich meine weiblichen Brüste zurückentwickeln und in den Achselhöhlen habe ich gar keine Haare mehr, auch die Schamhaare sind deutlich ausgedünnt. ...

Aber das sind alles "Nebensachen" - wenn nur eine Heilung des Krebses eintritt!

----------


## HansiB

Pessimistisch, kenn ich nicht, mir ging es nur um die Behaarung und die Säfte. 

Alles ist ausgedünnt, aber der graue Bart wächst noch, im oberen Bereich weniger, aber das sind wirklich Kleinigkeiten. 

Auf Brautschau brauchen wir nicht mehr gehen. Ich habe meine 1. Kur in meinem Leben beantragt, da brauche ich mich auch nicht um die "Schatten" kümmern. Hallo Winfried, du erinnerst dich an bessere Zeiten?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Auf Brautschau brauchen wir nicht mehr gehen. Ich habe meine 1. Kur in meinem Leben beantragt, da brauche ich mich auch nicht um die "Schatten" kümmern. Hallo Winfried, du erinnerst dich an bessere Zeiten?


Kur ohne Schatten ist wie Sex ohne Höhepunkt  :L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Ulrich

> Kur ohne Schatten ist wie Sex ohne Höhepunkt .
> 
> WW


Ich glaube, du meinst, "Kur ohne Schatten ist wie Sex ohne Partnerin" ... so wäre jedenfalls die Logik.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ulrich,

ich habe noch so eine unserer "Verrücktheiten" gemacht, Spurenelemente / Metalluntersuchungen im Urin, ich will ja "gesund" bleiben.

Die Edelmetalle sind (leider) unter den Zielwerten. Alle andren auch im Referenzbereich.

 Nur Arsen ist bei 20,2 ( < 25). Als früherer Hobbywinzer (Wengerter), hallo Weinfreunde, musste ich auch den Wein spritzen. Ich vermute das ist der Grund des relativ (im Verhältniss zu allen anderen Werten) hohen Arsengehaltes. Selbst Quecksilber (alte Blomben) ist recht niedrig. 

Der Trollinger sei, so wurde mir damals von stärkeren Weintrinkern gesagt "bodenständig".

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Konrad,
kannst du nicht deine genauen Laborwerte für "Metalle im Urin" hier ins Nezt stellen (inkl. empfohlene Normwerte)?

Ich fände es interessant und man lernt dann immer etwas dazu.

Der Wert im Urin sagt noch nicht besonders viel über die Werte innerhalb von bestimmten Körperzellen.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ich habe noch so eine unserer "Verrücktheiten" gemacht, Spurenelemente / Metalluntersuchungen im Urin, ...


Und welche therapeutischen Konsequenzen ziehst du daraus?

WW

----------


## Ulrich

Es klappt wieder!

Seit meiner HDR-Brachytherapie, die Anfang September 2007 beendet war, hatte ich unter _zunehmender_ Inkontinenz zu leiden. Und ich habe seit Anfang dieses Jahres Slipp-Einlagen getragen!

Jetzt nach nur einem Monat Kremerscher Cellsymbiosis-Therapie kann ich auf die Einlagen wieder verzichten. Die Inkontinenz ist erheblich zurückgegangen und fast verschwunden.

Ich freue mich natürlich sehr über dieses erste Anzeichen der Wirksamkeit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie.

*Nachtrag vom 6.8.08:* Das war eine Täuschung ... diese Symptome verminderten sich und verstärkten sich wieder und zwar so sehr, daß ich (siehe unten) mich in die Klinik begeben mußte, wo Harnröhrenmetastasen diagnostiziert wurden. 
Im übrigen zeigt dieser Beitrag, daß die Metastasenbildung schon vor Beendigung der ADT2 begonnen hat.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

ich freue mich für dich, ich habe da kein Probleme. Werde mal versuchen, ob das wie bei dem Jungen noch geht, wenn genug Druck da ist evtl.

Wir haben früher böse Buben auf Elektrozäune pinkeln lassen, wenn wir nebenander standen und andere Scherze getrieben.

Ich bin euch noch eine Antwort schuldig, muss noch überlegen, wie ich die Werte von World ins Forum übertragen kann. Oder Winfried zu mailen, wenn es noch interessiert.

Ich habe mit der Arsenausleitung begonnen, kostet halt wieder was, mir ist es das Wert.

Ein Freund, unter Zellsymbiose, hat mit seiner Haut, Verbesserungen festgestellt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Konrad,
nein einen solchen Druck, wie auf dem Bild oben, kriege ich natürlich nicht mehr hin. Als Buben haben wir Wett-Weit-und-Zielpinkeln gemacht. Lang ist es her.

Word-Dateien: Ich markiere die Teile, die dann kopiert werden. Dann füge ich sie in den Editor ein (= notepad.exe). Wiederum alles markieren und kopieren.
Nunmehr sind alle Word-Steuerzeichen verschwunden und es gibt einen sauberen Forenbeitrag!

Arsen ist weit vebreitet und die meisten wissen es nicht. Ich habe mit Arsen auch ganz merkwürdige Erfahrungen gemacht und zwar in einer Reha-Einrichtung! - Im übrigen wurde mir gesagt, daß auch Selenit-Gaben Arsen aus dem Körper ausführen.

Es ist schön, daß es einige Berichte gibt, die eine Verbesserung unter den Cellsymbiosis-Präparaten signalisierten. Mal mit Geduld sehen, was dabei am Ende rauskommt. 

Kuklinski sagt: "...Wird die Therapie der Mitochondropathie primär angesetzt, ergeben sich kausale Therapiemöglichkeiten. Es erweisen sich unter diesem Blickwinkel evidenzbasierte Therapierichtlinien [= Therapiekonzepte der Schulmedizin] als kontraindiziert ..."
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6774#post26774

----------


## Ulrich

Am letzten Donnerstag, dem 30.07.2008, wurde ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen; es wird Zeit, darüber zu berichten.

Am 31.03. hätte ich eine neue 3-Monats-Spritze Profact erhalten sollen; auf diese habe ich verzichtet, so daß ich (theoretisch) vier Wochen später ohne LHRH-Analogon gewesen bin; ebenso hatte ich schon Mitte Februar die Casodex-50-Medikation eingestellt. Ich dachte also Anfang April, daß ich ohne schulmedizinische Medikation war und habe mit der *Cellsymbiosis-Therapie* begonnen.

Jedoch im Mai bekam ich zunehmend Probleme sowohl mit dem Stuhl wie mit dem Urin. Ich dachte, dies sei eine Spätfolge meiner HDR-Brachytherapie (für Näheres siehe meine Homepage: *http://home.arcor.de/urglgurgl/kapitel_03/index.html*). Ich nahm Wobenzym, um die Folgen der Strahlentherapie zu mindern. Daraufhin besserten sich die Symptome - und sie verschlechterten sich wieder (Bleistiftstuhl oder überhaupt kein Stuhl; Wasserlassen nur mit großem Druck; starker Harndrang ohne Pinkelerfolg).

Schließlich wurden meine Beschwerden so groß, daß ich am 16.07. ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen wurde. Urologie des Markus-Krankenhauses in Frankfurt (Chefarzt: Professor Sohn). Dort stellte sich eine Überlaufblase heraus, mit einem 14-mm-Peniskatheter, der nur schwer und unter Schmerzen eingeführt werden konnte, flossen 2 Liter Urin ab. Das Stuhlproblem verschwand daraufhin vollständig.

Sorgfältige Diagnosen: Sonographie - CT Abdomen, kleines Becken - Röntgen Thorax - Ganzkörper-Szintigraphie ... alle ohne Befund bösartiger Herde. Schließlich unter Vollnarkose: *Biopsie des Penis*: Biopsate von Urethra und Corpus cavernosum, jeweils mit Infiltration durch mäßig differenziertes Adenocarcinom G2, im Sinne von *Metastasen des Prostatacarcinoms*. Zitat aus dem mikroskopischen Befund des Biopsats: "... ausgedehnte Nekrosen ... In den Nekrosen Tumorformationen mit cribriformer Grundstruktur und mäßig pleomorphen Kernen".



PSA-Wert vom März 1,25 ng/ml, bei Aufnahme ins Krankenhaus 7,4 ng/ml, freies PSA 1,48 ng/ml, Quotient 0,201 .... Aktuelles Gesamttestosteron: 0,07 ng/ml (Sonstige auffällige Laborwerte: Hämoglobin 12,9 g/dl; CRP 50,1). Prostatavolumen bei Aufnahme 45 ml, kurz vor Entlassung 30 ml.

Am 31.07. Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus: "Da der Pat. bittet, seine Cellsymbiosis-Therapie fortzusetzen, empfehlen wir die Wiedervorstellung in 4-6 Wochen zur Besprechung des weiteren Vorgehens" (so steht es im vorläufigen Entlassungsbrief).

Ich habe derzeit ein *Cystofix* mit Ventil und messe nach dem Pinkeln den Restharn (aktuell zwischen 70 und 150 ml). Derzeit kommt aus dem Penis ein schwacher Strahl Urin, nicht nur ein Tröpfeln.

*Medikation:*
Voltaren resinat: 1-0-1
Omebeta 20: 1-0-0
Ubretid: 1-01

Pro Curmin complete: 3-3-2
Pro-Dialvit 44: 2-2-2
Pro Omega plus: 2-2-2
Pro Sirtusan: 2-1-2
Pro Colestral 2-0-2
Ubichinon Q10, 120 mg: 1-1-1
Selen: 200 µg (11 Uhr)

Soweit meine aktuelle Situation.

Die Frage lautet, wie sind diese Fakten zu interpretieren. Was habe ich zu erwarten, was kann ich tun, um meine Situation zu verbessern?

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich, 

was machst du für Sachen, ich bin auch nur noch bei der Zellsymbiose und warte auf den neuesten PSA.

Dein Problem ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, mit so gravierenden, lokalen Beschwerden kenne ich mich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht aus. HB und CRP schaen nicht gut aus, du musst was gegen die Entzündung machen.

Das das PCa aus der Kapsel in die Blase, oder war es auch die Harnröhre wächst, hat man schon gehört, bei mir soll es vor bald 4 Jahren auch fast so passiert sein. Ich htte es damals ignoriert, natürlich ohne Beschwerden.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Ulrich,
aus der Ferne dir einen Rat zu geben ohne den Lokalbefund zu sehen ist nicht ganz einfach.
Ursache deiner Miktionsbeschwerden kann einmal dein P-Ca selber sein , es wächst wieder und zwar obstruktiv wirksam. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, das sich eine Striktur( Narbe ) in der Harnröhre als Folge der Bestrahlung oder der TUR P bebildet hat. Dritte Möglichkeit ist ,das die Urethra-Metastase obstruktiv wächst und so die Beschwerden verursacht. Wenn du den Cystofix loswerden willst bleibt dir wahrscheinlich ein operativer Eingriff nicht erspart. 
Zur Schwellkörpermetastase kann man ohne den Lokalbefund zu sehen gar nichts sagen, tut mir leid.
Noch eins: Deine Beschwerden traten nach Absetzen von Profact auf, sollte dich das nicht deine Therapieentscheidung hinterfragen lassen?

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ulrich,
> 
> Noch eins: Deine Beschwerden traten nach Absetzen von Profact auf, sollte dich das nicht deine Therapieentscheidung hinterfragen lassen?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lars


Hallo Lars,
hast du gesehen, daß mein Testosteronwert bei 0,07 ng/ml liegt? - Da ist eine medikakmentöse Hormonblockade widersinnig, da praktisch kein zu blockierendes Hormon vorhanden ist ... sagte mein Stationsarzt.

*Nachtrag:*



> ...
> Prostatavolumen bei Aufnahme 45 ml, kurz vor Entlassung 30 ml.
> 
> Am 31.07. Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus: "Da der Pat. bittet, seine Cellsymbiosis-Therapie fortzusetzen, empfehlen wir die Wiedervorstellung in 4-6 Wochen zur Besprechung des weiteren Vorgehens" (so steht es im vorläufigen Entlassungsbrief).


Lieber Lars, der Zweck meiner temporären Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus ist es, die "Therapieentscheidung zu hinterfragen" bzw. zu überdenken.

Merkwüdig finde ich die Abnahme des Prostatavolumens zwischen dem 16.07. und dem 25.07 von 45 auf 30 ml.

----------


## Ulrich

Danke Konrad ... für dein Mitgefühl  und deine guten Wünsche

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Ulrich,
ich sehe aber auch ,das nach Absetzten deines LHRH Analogon es zu einem schnellen Progress deiner Erkrankung gekommen ist.
Zufall? 
Ich würde die weitere Therapieentscheidung nicht auf diesem einen Laborwert stützen.


Gruss

Lars

----------


## Ulrich

> ...
> Prostatavolumen bei Aufnahme 45 ml, kurz vor Entlassung 30 ml.
> 
> Am 31.07. Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus: "Da der Pat. bittet, seine Cellsymbiosis-Therapie fortzusetzen, empfehlen wir die Wiedervorstellung in 4-6 Wochen zur Besprechung des weiteren Vorgehens" (so steht es im vorläufigen Entlassungsbrief).


Lieber Lars, der Zweck meiner temporären Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus ist es, die "Therapieentscheidung zu hinterfragen" bzw. zu überdenken.

Merkwüdig finde ich die Abnahme des Prostatavolumens zwischen dem 16.07. und dem 25.07 von 45 auf 30 ml.

Mein neuer Urologe ist noch in Urlaub. Wenn er zurückkommt, werden weitere Überprüfungen vorgenommen. Im übrigen alle Laborparameter stehen auf meiner Homepage:
*http://home.arcor.de/urglgurgl/kapitel_03/index.html*.

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Ulrich,
die Abnahme deines Prostatavolumes ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Du bist unter dem Bild eines akuten Harnverhaltes in die Klinik eingliefert worden. Beim Harnverhalt kommt es häufig zu einer Schwellung der Prostata verbunden mit einer erhöhten Durchblutung. Nach DK Anlage geht diese Schwellung dann zurück. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum viele Urologen nicht sofort nach einem HV eine TUR P durchführen. Es besteht ein erhöhtes Blutungrisiko. Zusätzlich kommt noch eine gewisse Messungenauigkeit beim Ultraschall hinzu.
Die Größenabnahme ist also nichts Ungewöhnliches.
Ich drück dir weiter alle Daumen.

Gruss

Lars

----------


## Ulrich

> Hallo Ulrich,
> ...
> Die Größenabnahme ist also nichts Ungewöhnliches.
> Ich drück dir weiter alle Daumen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lars


Ich bin für alle Interpreatationen, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte, dankbar.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Es ist schön, daß es einige Berichte gibt, die eine Verbesserung unter den Cellsymbiosis-Präparaten signalisierten. Mal mit Geduld sehen, was dabei am Ende rauskommt.


Hm, bisher nicht sehr viel Ermutigendes.

WW

----------


## Ulrich

> Hm, bisher nicht sehr viel Ermutigendes.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

die bekannten Tatsachen ermöglichen eine schulmedizinische Interpretation mit der Konsequenz, die du behauptest.

Diese Tatsachen ermöglichen aber auch eine Interpretation im Sinne der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie.

Welche Interpretation richtig ist, wird sich erst noch erweisen müssen

P.S.: deine Regensburger Protokolle zeigen ihre Wirkung auch nicht im Zeitraffer.

----------


## RuStra

Lieber Ulrich,
in Fortsetzung zu unserem Gespräch:




> Schließlich wurden meine Beschwerden so groß, daß ich am 16.07. ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen wurde. Urologie des Markus-Krankenhauses in Frankfurt (Chefarzt: Professor Sohn). Dort stellte sich eine Überlaufblase heraus, mit einem 14-mm-Peniskatheter, der nur schwer und unter Schmerzen eingeführt werden konnte, flossen 2 Liter Urin ab. Das Stuhlproblem verschwand daraufhin vollständig.


das wäre die *erste Frage:* 
*Wie ist der Progress, der zu dieser Obstruktion geführt hat, zu erklären?
*
LHRH weg, Casodex weg - und danach Progress: Selbst bei niedrig bleibendem Testo ist die Situation der Androgenrezeptoren und das DHT zu bedenken.
Casodex hielt die ARs besetzt, nun wurden sie wieder freigegeben.
Wie war, wie ist das DHT-level? Wir wissen es nicht, weil keine Messung, aber kann man aus dem niedrigen Testo auch automatisch auf niedriges DHT schliessen? Wenn wir annehmen, dass unter dem Dauer-Testo-Entzug aufgrund 4-jähriger Spritze sich Tumorzellen auf den Weg der zellulären Eigen-Produktion gemacht haben, ist intrazellulär genügend Androgen da, um die freigewordenen ARs zu besetzen und die Zellteilung zu forcieren.




> Sorgfältige Diagnosen: Sonographie - CT Abdomen, kleines Becken - Röntgen Thorax - Ganzkörper-Szintigraphie ... alle ohne Befund bösartiger Herde. Schließlich unter Vollnarkose: *Biopsie des Penis*: Biopsate von Urethra und Corpus cavernosum, jeweils mit Infiltration durch mäßig differenziertes Adenocarcinom G2, im Sinne von *Metastasen des Prostatacarcinoms*. Zitat aus dem mikroskopischen Befund des Biopsats: "... ausgedehnte Nekrosen ... In den Nekrosen Tumorformationen mit cribriformer Grundstruktur und mäßig pleomorphen Kernen".


hier hatte ich erst den schreck, ob nicht auch noch ein weiteres carcionom hinzugekommen sein könnte, also *zweite Frage:*
*Sind Penis- und Urethra-Ca auszuschliessen?
*
Nach Rücksprache bei Prof.Bonkhoff schon: Urethra-Ca ist nicht kribriform und Penis-Ca fängt von der Glans an.

*Dritte Frage:*
*Woher kommen die ausgedehnten Nekrosen bzw. wie sind sie zu erklären?
*
Bonkhoff meint, Tumore werden in Schwellkörpern (s. auch Nasenschleimhaut) nekrotisch, weil sie sich nicht entwickeln können, weil sie aufgrund der starken durchblutung dieser gewebe unter druck geraten. 

*doch wie Nekrosen beseitigen?* *vierte Frage*




> PSA-Wert vom März 1,25 ng/ml, bei Aufnahme ins Krankenhaus 7,4 ng/ml, freies PSA 1,48 ng/ml, Quotient 0,201 .... Aktuelles Gesamttestosteron: 0,07 ng/ml (Sonstige auffällige Laborwerte: Hämoglobin 12,9 g/dl;
>  CRP 50,1). Prostatavolumen bei Aufnahme 45 ml, kurz vor Entlassung 30 ml.


der PSA geht ab - deine graphische Darstellung auf deiner homepage zeigt das eindrucksvoll. 
was passiert in deinen nebennierenrinden? vielleicht powern die AAs = Adrenalen Androgen wie verrückt? Und setzen in den Zielzellen das DHEA u. Androstendion in Testo + DHT um? 
und wieviel 5-alpha-reduktase-Aktivität hast du? vielleicht auch mehr als normal? 




> Die Frage lautet, wie sind diese Fakten zu interpretieren. Was habe ich zu erwarten, was kann ich tun, um meine Situation zu verbessern?


Wenn die Obstruktion anhält, muss sie beseitigt werden. Die Alternative wäre ein Katheter bis ans Lebensende.
Wenn der Katheter aber nicht die Lösung sein kann, kann entweder auf physiologische Auflösung der Obstruktion gehofft, vielleicht auch hingewirkt werden (wie aber bei Nekrosen?) oder es muss operiert werden. Prof.Sohn, der urologischer Spezialist ist auch in Trans-Sexualität und "Plastisch-rekonstruktive Genitalchirurgie" auf seiner Seite stehen hat, wird die Frage beantworten.

Das Akut-Problem u. das zugrunde liegende und ursächliche PK-, aber auch, jedenfalls in der Vergangenheit, BPH-problem (das auch nicht erklärt ist): Zwei Ebenen, auf denen unterschiedliche Ansätze zum Tragen kommen.
Obstruktion beheben auf der einen, systemische Krebs-Therapie-Kombination auf der anderen. Aus meiner Sicht ist es dringend, die Debatte über Cellsymbiosis-Therapie mit der Debatte über die Hormon-/Androgen-Regulierung zu verbinden. 

Uff!
Ulrich, das beste, was man dir derzeit wünschen kann und was du derzeit wohl am dringensten brauchst: möglichst wenig restharn !!
good night,
Rudolf

----------


## Ulrich

> Lieber Ulrich,
> in Fortsetzung zu unserem Gespräch:
> ....
> 
> Zwei Ebenen, auf denen unterschiedliche Ansätze zum Tragen kommen.
> Obstruktion beheben auf der einen, systemische Krebs-Therapie-Kombination auf der anderen. Aus meiner Sicht ist es dringend, die Debatte über Cellsymbiosis-Therapie mit der Debatte über die Hormon-/Androgen-Regulierung zu verbinden. 
> 
> Uff!
> Ulrich, das beste, was man dir derzeit wünschen kann und was du derzeit wohl am dringensten brauchst: möglichst wenig restharn !!
> ...


Lieber Rudolf,
hier noch 2 Mitteilungen:

*Restharnentwicklung* innerhalb einer Woche: bei Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus 260 ml; heute Morgen 60 ml ... und das spiegelt tatsächlich bisher eine Entwicklugstendenz.

Zusatzinformation: die Ärzte im Krankenhaus halten den Metastasenkrebs für *hormonrefraktkär.*

Im "Vorläufigen Entlassungsbericht" steht im übrigen unter *Diagnosen* folgendes:
Bösartige Neubildung der ProstataBösartige Neubildung Penis, nicht näher bezeichnetÜberlaufinkontinenz

Was in diesem Diskussionsfaden noch fehlt ist eine mögliche Erklärung nach der Logik der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie.

*Änderungen in der Medikation:*
Voltaren resinat: 1-0-1
Omebeta 20: 1-0-0
Ubretid: 1-0-1

*Pro Curmin complete*: 3-3-*3*
Pro-Dialvit 44: 2-2-2
Pro Omega plus: 2-2-2
*Pro Sirtusan*: 2-*2*-2
Pro Colestral 2-0-2
Ubichinon Q10, 120 mg: 1-1-1
Selen: 200 µg (11 Uhr)

*Krill-Öl* (Thorne 250 mg): *1-1-1*
*Vitamin B12* (2.000 µg, sublinguale Lutschtablette): *1*-0-0

Zur Stabilisierung der Stuhlkonsistenz:
Aarabinogalactan der Lärche (Thorne), 4,7 g ins tägliche Müsli.
Zur Rekonvaleszenz von der mehrwöchigen Bettlägerigkeit:
Pro Amino Basic, 20 g in ca. 0,5 Liter Saft gelöst.
Mein Körpergewicht hat sich seit Anfang Mai von 102 auf 90 kg vermindert (bei einer Körpergröße von 179 cm).

----------


## annegret

Hallo Ulrich!

Bekommst Du Deine Präparate alle bei Tisso, oder hast Du für
die anderen eine Quelle, die verraten würdest? Mich würde vor
allem das Q10 interessieren!

Gruss
Anne

----------


## Ulrich

Hallo Anne,

das Q10 beziehe ich von
*http://www.mse-pharma.de/shop/index.html*

Die Thorne-Präparate beziehe ich von
*http://www.centropa.com/*
Evtl. auf eMail-Nachfrage.

Und die Cellsymbiosis-Präparate beziehe ich von
*http://www.tisso.de/*

Niedrigdosige Präparate gelten als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und können frei versendet werden; für hochdosige Präparate benötigt man eine IGEL-Verschreibung (das Q10 hat mein Hausarzt mir verodnet).

Für die Cellsymbiosis-Präparate mußt du gegebenenfalls eine Mail-Anfrage an HP Meyer schicken:
*http://www.cellsymbiosis-netzwerk.de/cellsymbiosis*

Nachtrag: die Vitamin-B12-Lutschtabletten sind von
*http://www.vanverde.com/*

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Anne,

ich beziehe mein Q10 Synergie, bei unserem Granatapfel Dr. Jacobs.
Habe eine neue Quelle ausgemacht, muss ich noch testen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Ulrich

> ... Im "Vorläufigen Entlassungsbericht" steht im übrigen unter *Diagnosen* folgendes:
> Bösartige Neubildung der ProstataBösartige Neubildung Penis ...Überlaufinkontinenz
> 
> Was in diesem Diskussionsfaden noch fehlt ist eine mögliche Erklärung nach der Logik der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie.
> 
> *Änderungen in der Medikation:* ...
> *Pro Curmin complete*: 3-3-*3*
> Pro-Dialvit 44: 2-2-2
> Pro Omega plus: 2-2-2
> ...


Erst mal muß ich fluchen: Ubretid wurde mir verordnet, um die Kontraktion der Blase (nach ihrer übermäßigen Dehnung durch Harnverhalt) zu fördern. Der Beipackzettel enhält ellenlange Ausführungen, jedoch *keine Bemerung zur Wirkung des Medikaments auf die Mitochondrien*. Das ist typisch!

Nachdem ich las, daß Ubretid ein Bromid ist, habe ich es wegen Verdachts der Mitochondrienschädigung sofort rausgeschmissen!

Sodann habe ich die Cellsymbiosis-Präparate wie folgt verstärkt:

*Pro Curmin complete: 4-4-4*
*Pro Sirtusan: 3-3-3*

Und ich habe eine Paste aus Olivenöl und dem aus 3 Kapseln entnommenen Curcumin verührt und großflächig auf die Haut der Oberschenkel, des Penis und der Eichel aufgetragen. Anwendung 2x täglich.

Die Metastasen in der Harnröhre und in der Eichel kann ich auf diese Weise fast ganz direkt mit Curcumin tränken!

*Ich habe das Gefühl, daß diese Olivenöl-Curcumin-Paste mir sehr wohl tut*. Jedenfalls ist der Harndurchfluß durch die metastasierte Harnröhre wesentlich besser geworden und der Restharn (der über Cystofix gemessen wird) lag z.B. heute zwischen 70 und 20 ml. Das ist ein gutes Ergebnis.

Die Olivenöl-Curcumin-Paste hat einen Nachteil: Alles ist gelb! - Meine Unterwäsche, mein Schlafanzug, meine Bettwäsche, Teile meiner  Kleidung, sogar mieeine WC-Brille und auch meine Computermaus haben sich gelb gefärbt.

----------


## Ulrich

Liebe Mitstreiter,
heute (10.10.2008) war ich bei meinem Urologen. Vorausgegangen sind einige streßreiche Tage.

Wie Ihr wißt, wurden bei mir im Juli Metastasen in der Harnröhre und in der Eichel biopsiegesichert festgestellt. Mein Harn floß dennoch seit meiner Entlassung aus der Klinik Ende Juli aus der Harnröhre bis auf Restharn, der durch einen Blasenkatheter abgelassen und gemessen wird, ab.

Nun war am Dienstag Abend (7.10.208) die Harnröhre total verstopft. Kein einziger Tropfen Urin konnte herausgepreßt werden. Bei mir läuteten alle Alarmglocken nach dem Motto: ob wohl die Harnröhrenmetastasen sich vergrößert haben und den Abfluß verstopfen?

Endlich: am Mittwoch (vorgestern) Abend kam ein riesiger gelb-weißer schleimiger Pfropfen aus der Harnröhre und ich konnte weiteres Zeugs, daß fast wie Senf aussah und auch eine senfartige Konsistenz hatte, aus der Harnröhre herauspressen. Dieses "Material" habe ich in einem Röhrchen gesammelt.

Danach lief und läuft mein Urin wieder gut ab (Restharn nur noch zwischen 5 und 20 ml).

Mein Urologe hat das Material im Röhrchen heute begutachtet und untersucht: es handelt sich um untergegangenes Gewebe (kein Eiter). Nekrose-Material aus der Harnröhre (und evtl. aus der Prostata) wurde abgestoßen. Er interpretiert dies als erstes Anzeichen, daß eine Heilung durch die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie im Gange sein kann.

Auf ein solches einigermaßen belastbares Zeichen für die Wirksamkeit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie habe ich seit ihrem Beginn Anfang April 2008 bis heute gewartet. Ich freue mich natürlich riesig, wenn die Heilung sich fortsetzt.

Allerdings ist derzeit noch einige Zurückhaltung angesagt - weil man abwarten muß, wie es weitergeht. Ich wollte dies dennoch mitteilen, weil es wohl einige Leute gibt, die auf Ergebnisse durch die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie warten.

Meine Anamnese ist auf dem Netz unter
*http://home.arcor.de/urglgurgl/kapitel_03/*
einsehbar.

Allen Mitstreitern die besten Wünsche und ein schönes Wochenende.

----------


## Schorschel

Ich drücke Dir sämtliche Daumen, lieber Ulrich!!

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Potzblitz, Ulrich, das ist ein Ding, was Du da erzählst! 
Zugegebenermaßen mit Erstaunen und Befremdung hatte ich schon Deinen vorhergehenden Bericht gelesen über die Anwendung Deiner Olivenöl-Curcumin-Paste. Nun dieses. Ich wünsche Dir und damit auch allen, dass Deine Therapie letzten Endes großartige Bestätigung findet.
Liebe Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Ulrich

Lieber Hartmut,

noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend - noch ist nichts wirklich entschieden. Heinrich Kremer legt bei einem so *fortgeschrittenen kribiformen, Gleasen 8, hormonrefraktären metastasierten Prostata-Krebs* seine Hand für die Wirksamkeit der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nicht ins Feuer: er sagt: "Bisher wissen wir nicht, ob in diesem Falle eine heilende Wirkung eintritt. Möglicherweise tritt sie ein".

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal betonen: aus meiner Sicht *verträgt sich die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie, die entdifferenzierte Krebszellen redifferenzieren will, mit keinem einzigen Medikament aus dem Arsenal der Krebstötungs-Medizin* (= Schulmedizin)! - Es gibt ein Entweder-Oder! - Wobei wir die Stärken und die Grenzen der Schulmedizin kennen, die der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie bisher nur vermuten.

Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie ist auch gar keine spezielle Krebstherapie; sie ist eine Medizin zur *Heilung geschädigter Mitochondrien*! - Und Mitochondrien kommen in der schulmedizinischen Krebstherapie praktisch nicht vor! Die Wirkung der schulmedizinischen Medikamente auf die Mitochondrien ist nirgends dokumentiert - also vollständig unbekannt!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Ulrich,

mich freut sehr, dein sichtbares Zellsymbiose-Zwischenergebniss. Bei mir kann ich noch nichts feststellen, davon abgesehen, wie gut es mir geht.

Nachdem bei mir der PSA am 5.8.08 auf 47 gestiegen war und kurzfristig ein wenig Blut im Urin von mir festgestellt wurde, ging ich nach langer Zeit zum Uro. Auf dem Farbdoppler wurde eine Herauswachsen (Höcker) aus der Prostata in die Blase festgestellt. Diese "Gefahr" kenne ich schon seit bald 4 Jahren. Damals im Jan. 2005 habe ich eine weitere Untersuchung abgelehnt. Sonst hätten sie mir wer weiss was alles weggeschnitten. Der Urinfluss ist bisher kaum verschlechtert, 3 - 4 mal pro Nacht, man ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste! 

Mich erstaunt ein immer wieder stagnierender PSA Anstieg, nach 3 - 4 Wochen, ernährungsbedingt (Reduzierung) mit großer körperlicher Aktivität?

Die Blutungen haben nach kurzer Zeit aufgehört. Mein TUR-P Fachman/Uro meint die Sache sei grenzwertig und möchte gern "hobeln" ich natürlich nicht. Er hat Angst wegen einem evtl. Harnverhalt, ich weniger, noch Jahre enntfernt? Andre, bei Vorträgen befragte Uros meinen, bleiben lassen.

Was schlagt ihr vor:
1. Ignorieren wie bisher, meine SHG Leute wollen mich therapieren.
2. TUR-P, mein Uro ist ganz scharf drauf.
3. Blasen / Prostata Hyperthermie und Ganzkörper-H. in St. Georgen oder glw. habe Doewes gehört, gefällt mir gut, wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge.
4. Ich bin schwach geworden, mein Uro wollte es so, Versuch mit Abarelix,  keine PSA Absenkung, Testo steigt weiter, verdoppelt sich, kein Erfolg
5. Ich versuche Avodart, ist gut EAV- getestet, zur evtl. DHT Senkung, noch kein Ergebnis, einziges HB Medikament.

Habt ihr irgend welche Ideen für mich?

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Versuch von einem Nichtmediziner*

Lieber Konrad, es fällt schwer, Dir mit Deinen in über 4 Jahren angehäuften Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen nun noch brauchbare Tips geben zu können. Du betonst immer wieder, wie gut es Dir geht. Allein diese immer wieder zu lesende Feststellung von Dir lässt niemand daran zweifeln und motiviert kaum jemand, Dir zusätzliche Empfehlungen - welche auch ? - zu geben. Die per Farbdoppler erneut bestätigte Wucherung in die Blase gibt Dir noch keine Veranlassung, an dieser Stelle aktiv zu werden, weil Dir das schon jahrelang bekannt sei. Aber 3 bis 4 mal pro Nacht zum Entleeren der Blase aufstehen zu müssen, wäre für mich aber trotz meiner Ängste um eine Blasenspiegelung ein Grund, das genauer kontrollieren zu lassen. Es ist Dir sicher bekannt, dass bei einer solchen Spiegelung auch sofort eine Probe von der höckerigen Stelle entnommen werden kann und bei einer Schnelldiagnose, d. h. also, wenn es sich um keine malignen Teile handelt, ein evtl. harmloser Polyp ziemlich schmerzlos entfernt werden kann.  Josef, unser alpenländischer Nachbar, betont immer wieder, dass wohl jeder fünfte an PK erkrankte Mann mit einem anschließendem Blasentumor zu rechnen hat. Mich haben schon die vielen Klebsiella-Bakterien im Urin gestört und meine Überlegungen in Richtung Blasenkontrolle geführt. So viel, wie Du Dir wohl insgeheim vorstellst, muss auch wohl an der Dir bekannten Stelle nicht weggeschnitten werden. Ich ignoriere mal die von Dir nach 5 Punkten gestaffelte Fragenstellung, weil eine Beantwortung teilweise schon in diesem Beitrag indirekt enthalten ist. Von der Hyperthermie halte ich persönlich überhaupt nichts, weil die auch von Dr. Douwes in seinem Vortrag erwähnten Hitzegrade dem Tumor kaum imponieren werden. Ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung, weil ich das 3 mal vor 7 Jahren durchgezogen hatte. Teures Vergnügen. Selbst meine Privatkasse, weil von einem Heilpraktiker, zwar mit Arzttitel, verabreicht, bezahlte nur knapp die Hälfte. Der brave Douwes hat sich nach meinem Empfinden bei seinem Vortrag am späten Abend des 10. Oktober in Freudenstadt mit seinem überaus langatmigen und verwirrenden Vortrag einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Da kam kaum noch Überzeugendes durch. Sein Beitrag in den KISP-Texten ist da noch von anderer Qualität, sonst wäre der wohl von Ralf längst gelöscht worden. Wenn einer so viele 100 %ige Erfolge präsentiert, muss es erlaubt sein, Zweifel daran anzumelden. Zudem ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass durch die Kombination Hyperthermie mit Hormontherapie der Abfall von Testosteron und PSA primär der Hormonblockade zuzuordnen ist. Zu Abarelix habe ich schon vorgestern anlässlich eines Vortrages bemerkt, dass die Vorteile von Abarelix darin liegen, einem Flare-Up aus dem Wege gehen zu können und nach Beenden der Therapie wieder einen rascheren Testosteronanstieg zu erhalten. Avodart solltest gerade Du unbedingt beibehalten. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich dann aber doch DHT kurzfristig messen lassen. Das kostet lt. der mir vorliegenden Rechnung von vergangener Woche  56.83, weil es sich um eine sehr schwierige und aufwendige Analyse mit Probenextraktion handelt, die im Vergleich zu anderen Laboranalysen einen deutlich erhöhten Zeitaufwand verursacht. Ideen habe ich, lieber Konrad, keine mehr in der Wundertüte; aber eine feste Überzeugung, dass Du das Ding weiter über die Runden bringst. 

P.S.: Zu Dr. Douwes noch *hier*

*"Der Utopist sieht das Paradies, der Realist das Paradies plus Schlange"
*(Friedrich Hebbel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Hutschi:
Sein Beitrag in den KISP-Texten ist da noch von anderer Qualität ...


Hallo Hutschi,

*dem „braven Douwes“ verdanke ich 9 von 12 Überlebensjahren.*

In seinem Alter war ich bereits im Ruhestand und spürte die nachlassende Spannkraft. Unsere Beiträge sind auch nicht von gleichbleibender Qualität.

Nachdenkliche Grüsse

GeorgS


PS.

Gebet eines älter werden Menschen (Auszug)

O Herr, du weißt  besser als ich,
dass ich von Tag zu Tag älter
und eines Tages alt sein werde.
Bewahre mich vor der Einbildung,
bei jeder Gelegenheit und zu jedem Thema
etwas sagen zu müssen. ...

Bei meiner ungeheuren Ansammlung 
von Weisheit erscheint es mir ja schade,
sie nicht weiterzugeben – aber du verstehst, o Herr,
dass ich mir ein paar Freunde erhalten möchte. ...

Lehre mich die wunderbare Weisheit,
dass ich mich irren kann.  ...


Hl. Theresia v. Avila

----------


## Harro

*Nachschlag

*Hallo, GeorgS,




> dem braven Douwes verdanke ich 9 von 12 Überlebensjahren.


auch nach sehr sorgfältigem Studium Deiner PKH und der zahlreichen Links aus älteren Forumsbeiträgen konnte ich hier keinen Zusammenhang bzw. eine Übereinstimmung entdecken; eher würde ich das dann dem von Dir auch erwähnten Hackethal zuschreiben. Nichtsdestotrotz hat Deine Krankengeschichte bei mir Bewunderung ausgelöst. Ich möchte Dir hierzu aufrichtig gratulieren.

Das von Dir bevorzugte Stoßgebet hat mich auf die Verfasserin neugierig gemacht. Siehe auch *hier*. In der Tat eine bemerkenswerte Frau. Obwohl ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Du diese Passage:




> Bewahre mich vor der Einbildung, bei jeder Gelegenheit und zu jedem Thema etwas sagen zu müssen. ...


liebend gern als auf mich zutreffend ansehen möchtest, erlaube ich mir nun trotzdem Auszüge aus meinem Stenogramm, mitgeschrieben anlässlich eines im Schwarzwaldhotel in Freudenstadt/Schwarzwald am 10.10.2008 von Dr. Douwes gehaltenen Vortrages, hier noch nachzutragen. Ich habe mich auf Schwerpunktaussagen und überwiegend auf Stichworte beschränkt, sonst wäre der Text für diesen nicht so überzeugenden Versuch, neue Patienten für seine Therapien zu finden ermüdend länger geworden: 
"DRU =  digitale transrektale Untersuchung" Trefferquote gering. Harmloses wie nutzloses Ritual. Es gibt keine sicheren Belege, dass durch diese Untersuchung die Chancen verbessert werden, nicht am Prostatakrebs zu sterben. Warum überhaupt Hyperthermie? Kann selektiv Tumorgewebe zerstören und damit ähnlich wie eine Operation oder Strahlentherapie Krebsgewebe aus dem Körper entfernen. Hyperthermie ist nicht aggressiv und invasiv, schont das gesunde Gewebe und erhält es funktionsfähig, mobilisiert die körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte gegenüber Krebs. Schon an dieser Stelle kam von einem Zuhörer die deutlich hörbare Bemerkung "Der Wunderheiler"

Von Tausend 65-jährigen Männern werden in den nächsten 10 Jahren 8 an Prostatakrebs sterben. Vitamin C? Neue amerikanische Studien widerlegen das. Das war uns schon bekannt!! Aber komplementäre, ganzheitliche biologische Krebsmedizin das ist es. Medizin selbst ist keine Wissenschaft, sondern eine Heilkunde. Das war mir in der Tat neu. Schulmedizin ist daher angewandte Naturwissenschaft. Die Medizin ist in Gefahr, durch Spezialisierung ihren natürlichen wissenschaftlichen Status zu verlieren. Spezialisten wissen von immer weniger immer mehr. Die Medizin wird selbst zur Bedrohung für die Patienten und für die Bevölkerung. 
Beispiele: Hormonersatz - Hospitalismus (siehe *hier*) - Nebenwirkungen - Allophatika. (dazu *dies*) Regionen mit der höchsten Ärztedichte haben die höchste Sterblichkeit, Regionen mit geringer Ärztedichte die geringste. Medikamente machen abhängig. Deutsche haben stets die höchste Strahlenbelastung durch Röntgen-Diagnostik. Zu Zytostatika: Inhibieren Krebswachstum, schwächen das Immunsystem, schwächen organische Funktionen, vergrößern die Tumorlast des Körpers. Hier würde ich teilweise zustimmen.
Die Medizin verhält sich wie die Kirche im Mittelalter. Man hatte zu glauben, was die Kirche und Dogmen erlaubten. Ketzer wurden verbrannt. Es gilt eine Lehrmeinung, Paradigmenabweichler werden geächtet und als Scharlatane verurteilt. Dann präsentierte er die vielen 100% Erfolge. Dr. Douwes spricht nie von palliativ, bei ihm ist alles kurativ. Allein diese von ihm aufgestellte Behauptung von einer kurativen Therapie dank Hyperthermie und Hormonblockade erweckt berechtigte Zweifel. Das mag man noch unmündigen Neubetroffenen zumuten, nicht aber einer Zuhörerschaft, die überwiegend aus SHG-Leitern für an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Männer bestand. 


*"Toleranz kann man von den Rauchern lernen. Noch nie hat sich ein Raucher über einen Nichtraucher beschwert"
*(Alessandro ("Sandro") Pertini. italienischer Politiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hutschi,

vielen Dank für die Auszüge aus Deinem Stenogramm, mitgeschrieben anlässlich eines im Schwarzwaldhotel in Freudenstadt/Schwarzwald am 10.10.2008 von Dr. Douwes gehaltenen Vortrages.
So können wir uns selbst ein Urteil über den sog. „Bärendienst“ bilden, denn ich unterstelle Dir bei der Wiedergabe der Fakten Redlichkeit. 

Hallo Ullrich,
bitte um Entschuldigung für diese Abschweifung vom Tread Cellsymbiosis-Therapie und setze die Diskussion deshalb hier nicht fort. 

*Hallo Holger,*
vielleicht kann man die Beiträge (ab # 55)  hier löschen und einen neuen Thread „Hyperthermie“ einrichten beginnend mit dem Satz:

„Von der Hyperthermie halte ich persönlich überhaupt nichts, weil die auch von Dr. Douwes in seinem Vortrag erwähnten Hitzegrade dem Tumor kaum imponieren werden. ... „ bis
„Zudem ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass durch die Kombination Hyperthermie mit Hormontherapie der Abfall von Testosteron und PSA primär der Hormonblockade zuzuordnen ist.“   (aus dem Beitrag   #55) 

*– vorausgesetzt Hutschi ist damit einverstanden.* 

 Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## Harro

*Inzwischen überholt

*Hallo, GeorgS, es kommt immer wieder mal vor, dass der eine oder andere plötzlich vom eigentlichen Thema eines schon laufenden Threads abgewichen ist. In ganz konkreten Fällen hat sich dann sogar die Administration  dazu entschlossen, einen zu sehr vom ursprünglichen Thema abweichenden Beitrag oder sogar mehrere Beiträge an eine andere Stelle  zu verlegen. Hier scheint mir das keinen Sinn mehr zu machen, weil 
zumindest das Thema Dr. Douwes in einem weiteren Thread von Konrad wieder aufgemischt wurde, was sogar von Rudolf freudig begrüßt wurde. Über Hyperthermie gab es hier schon viele Threads. Wenn Du hierzu noch neue Erkenntnisse beisteuern möchtest, könnte man ja mal wieder das Thema neu aufrollen. Ich würde das dann morgen mit einem Beitrag eines hiesigen Onkologen starten, der eine etwas sensiblere Wortwahl bei der Erwähnung der Vorteile einer Hyperthermie bei Krebs getroffen hat.

*"Ich stehe den Statistiken immer etwas skeptisch gegenüber, denn laut Statistik hat ein Millionär und ein armer Kerl je eine halbe Million"
*(Franklin Delano Roosevelt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Nichtmediziner,

ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, du hast recht, es ist lange her, Empfehlungen zu bekommen.

Ob ich eine Blasenspiegelung mache, ist eher fraglich. Warum sollte die höckrige Stelle nicht bösartig sein, bei multiploider DNA. Was ist in der Prostata noch gutartig? Ein Blasentumor wurde ausgeschlossen (siehe Blutwerte in ...).

Ob eine Hyperthermie viel bring ist auch für mich fraglich.
Wir hören im nächsten Monat von meiner Lieblingsurologin leider a.D. Hyperthermiefachfrau und einem Onko, auch informiert einen Vortrag. Ich werde beide befragen.

An Douwes interessiert mich mehr seine Naturheilkunde, er scheint versiert zu sein. Ich kenne die Probleme, die manche mit ihm haben, aber so zu reagieren, da kommt oposition auf, entschuldige.

DHT ist vor Avodart gemessen, mit der neuen Messung warte ich noch. 

Ich werde mit eurer Hilfe das Ding (eher Dinger, bei mir) über die Runden bringen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Kein Konzept erkennbar

*Hallo, lieber Anhänger von Ganzheitsmedizin unter möglicher Ausschaltung jeglicher Schuldmedizin - cum grano salis - . Du stellst Fragen und hast, bevor einer Dir Ratschläge geben möchte, schon die Antwort selbst parat. Wofür 5 Punkte aufführen, wenn keine Bereitschaft zu erkennen ist, außerhalb Deiner eigenen, Dir ja auch gut bekommenden Behandlungswege, noch etwas zusätzlich in die engere Wahl einzubeziehen. Das Thema Douwes ist doch nun abgehakt und die Tagung in Freudenstadt schon wieder Vergangenheit. *Hier* ist eine weitere Möglichkeit für Dich, nach alternativen Wegen zu forschen. 

*"Versuchungen sollte man nachgeben; wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen"
*(Oscar Wilde)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

danke für den Tip, aber (du kennst mich)

Zitat

Bei der Konfrontation mit der Diagnose einer Krebserkrankung sehen sich betroffene Patienten und auch ihre Angehörigen nicht selten einer existenziellen Bedrohung auf körperlicher, seelischer und materieller Ebene gegenübergestellt.

In dieser schwierigen Situation sind kompetente, professionelle Hilfe, aber auch Mitgefühl und Verständnis erforderlich. Die Grundlage der Tumortherapie in der Veramed-Klinik basiert auf den medikamentösen, internistischen Standardverfahren der sogenannten Schulmedizin, die ständig an den aktuellen Stand der
Wissenschaft angepaßt werden.
Zitat ende

existentenzielle Bedrohungen kann ich bei mir nicht erkennen, ich bin noch nicht so weit. Standartverfahren der Schulmedizin sind auch eher nichts für mich, wie sieht die Anpassung an den Stand der Wissenschaft aus.

Ich bleibe noch bei meiner HP mit Funktionskontrollen, EAV, Zellsymbiose und sonstiges. Das ist mein Konzept, ganz konzeptlos bin ich also nicht, ich brauche wie einige von uns nicht nach einigen Monaten, die Medikation wechseln, von "Spezialisten" therapiert. 

Wegen dem Höcker ist Douwes oder glw. noch nicht erledigt.

Gruß Konrad

----------

